# Reason I started model train layout



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

I recently retired and still have my father's telegraph key he used as a yard master/ ticket agent for the Illinois Central way back when. I watched him use this many a day after school on way home would stop in the depot.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cooder Mac said:


> I recently retired and still have my father's telegraph key he used as a yard master/ ticket agent for the Illinois Central way back when. I watched him use this many a day after school on way home would stop in the depot.



Cool, I always wanted one of those.:thumbsup:
But had to keep telling myself.....what would I do with it.

Yours has a known history behind it, plus sentimental value.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mac,

Did you know that Lionel was heavily into telegraph key production for a while?

TJ


----------

